# How do I know???



## jenn (Sep 9, 2009)

I am new to this and we bought/rescued 2 ewes and once we got them sheered last weekend we found out for sure they are preg!! Well one is due soon and the other in about 2 weeks. My question is how do you know when she is going to have it?? She isn't eating any corn just occasionally munches on hay. She hasn't eaten ALL day!! No interest in it. Shes moving around the penned in area but kinda slowly. She comes up to me about as much as she always does but is she really close?? Is this normal??? 

My gosh this is nerve racking!!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are some links that might help?

http://www.sheep101.info/201/lambingprocess.html

http://www.ukagriculture.com/livestock/sheep_lambing.cfm

And an article:



> *How do I know when a ewe is ready to lamb?*
> No two ewes manifest the same signs.  Some wander off to a far corner
> of a pasture, or find a corner of the barn.  Some will go off food.
> Most will `drop' as the position of the uterus shifts lower in their
> ...


----------



## jenn (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow--

I have been searching the internet for information and then POP there it is!!!

Thank you Thank you Thank you.    She all of a sudden has really started to "bag out". Only one side looked developed and now both are and they look really full but she doesn't look like anything has dropped but she has had those hollows but not baby protruding on the sides so I think a single. I can't wait to head to the pen this morning!! Maybe a baby??!!


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 10, 2009)

Keep us updated and please tell us about the "signs" you noticed that your girl exhibits?  

I won't be having my first lambs until next spring, so it will help me to hear from someone who has been there recently.  

And pics?  We LOVE pics!


----------



## jenn (Sep 10, 2009)

Well still no baby, but she finally ate some corn tonight. I tell ya this is murder!!    It would be so much easier if I had actually bred her then I would at least know how many days it has been. This is Freckles that we are thinking is going to lamb first but Maggie is plumping out nicely. She looks...I'm sorry sweetheart but...FAT!!! I would never say that around her of course.   

I will get pics of the babies as soon as they happen, I will be the proud granny showing off her pics.   

Thanks to everyone who has given me advise and tips. I will definitely let you all know if I figure anything out.


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 10, 2009)

I am so excited for you!  I can't wait!  BTW, did you mention what types of sheep they are?  Do you know what they are bred with?  Do you anticipate mulitple births?  (Twins etc.)

I want lambs too, I just have middle aged sheep. :/  

Gotta get a ram!  Gotta get a ram!  

Good luck to you and your moms to be!!!!!  Please know we are all waiting with baited breath for the results.


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not an expert on any of our animals by any means....
but I know that when any of our girls were getting close to delivery they looked as if they had aliens living inside them.....
You know those aliens that push out only ONE side of the stomach. Those aliens that are on the left side, but then all the sudden the right side moves....
those aliens that just *don't* make the momma's to be look normal...lol

well when I would start seeing those aliens it was usually within 1 week that the girls would have the babies...(sheep, goats, pigs, llamas)....
I honestly never was out there for any of the girls to have the babies though (other than 1 ewe that had complications, and another one who we thought was done when she had twins and all the sudden threw a triplet)....but I would notice them starting to paw at the ground, getting up and down, cutting back on eatting, making nickering noises to those little aliens in their tummies, 
also seen some changes in the utters, but not always. same with right above their tails where it would sink in a bit. 
When I would start noticing these things, I knew it was getting close, but still I was NEVER out there for the big event...might of went off and fed other animals, ran in the house to get the birthing kits if needed, or for what ever reason just didn't happen to be in teh barn.....
I guess I would watch your girls for awhile...
if you have a birthing area(lambing/goat jug) I would make sure thats set up. We always had the girls in a 'birthing area' different then the jugs we would put them in later with the babies. Then they would go into a 'nursery' area after the babies and moms bonded for a few days.....


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 10, 2009)

Wish I had a set up like that!  I only have one proper pen for such things.  The breed cross I have are easily lambed while in the field (I don't have much of a field here....an acre+ maybe) and I am breeding for warmer weather during birthing, so I doubt if I get to witness any birthings.  

I want to see how they do lambing in the field, as I've read about.  Since they rarely go out of my sight, I could easily visualize them if they look to be having problems.  

If I had to contain both sheep in separate pens at that time, I suppose I could implement any empty hay storage shed adjacent to the pen.  Well, it _should_ be empty of hay at that time.

Jenn, hope you get to see the lambings and take pics!  

BBH, you could borrow a ram like I am doing.  I offered a stud fee but they wouldn't hear of it.  I bet you could find someone who would let you borrow a ram and breed your girls in December for spring lambs.


----------



## jenn (Sep 11, 2009)

I have 3 separate pens now. We have one the girls sleep in and one the boys sleep in and the spare one my DH just put together for the new moms. He keeps loosing more and more space.  He doesn't mind though.

Thanks for more things to look for. They don't have "aliens" yet so I might have a day or so.  I just don't want my goat picking on the baby before I get home. My goat thinks he is ruler and protector of me. He doesn't like the ladies to get too friendly with me. I just hope he isn't a butt head if this happens while I am gone. 

Thanks again


----------



## wannabe_goatmom (Sep 16, 2009)

Did she have a baby yet?


----------



## jenn (Sep 16, 2009)

No  She is still holding on. The other one-Maggie is HUGE  We think she's having twins. I would have thought by now but nope.   Being new to this makes it even more nerve racking. Some days they eat like its their last meal and then other days they want nothing to do with it. 

I will post pics as soon as they have them!!


----------



## popcornchicken (Oct 13, 2009)

This thread kinda cooled off, whats the latest???

Hope all is well!!!


----------



## jenn (Oct 13, 2009)

Well all is well but still no babies.    I think the guy that sheered them was off by a bit. It's been a month since they were sheered. They just keep getting bigger and bigger. They have good sized milk bags and are still eating and then not eating so I have no clue!   Maggie is just getting mushier and mushier. I can't leave the pen without giving her a good rub down and she just leans into me and lays her head on my shoulder. When I try to leave she tries to block me from the door.  So for now its just the waiting game.


----------



## justusnak (Nov 10, 2009)

Any news yet!?? Oh I cant waite to see the little ones!


----------

